# Portafilter compatibility



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Assuming the diameter is correct, do portafilters fit other machines or are they spacific to a particular machine. Would a Gaggia Classic filter holder fit a Rancilio Sylvia?

cheers.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The lugs on a portafilter (eg Rancilio) are normally specific to the grooves on the (Rancilio) grouphead.

Lug angles & thickness are different, as are the grouphead grooves.

Many E61 PFs will fit other E61 groupheads.....but not all.

Not sure if Gaggia & Rancilio are interchangeable.


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

espressotechno said:


> The lugs on a portafilter (eg Rancilio) are normally specific to the grooves on the (Rancilio) grouphead.
> 
> Lug angles & thickness are different, as are the grouphead grooves.
> 
> ...


Thanks, just what I wanted to know.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

The Gaggia and Rancilio PFs are not interchangeable.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

hi, sorry to revive an old thread, I would just like to ask, would a rancilio PF fit la marzocco linea? thanks


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I use LM handles on a Faema.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

thanks for the info..I will have a chance to try the PF in a few days hopefully, but wanted to ask the forum in advance


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Unlikely, as both group heads are different designs.

But you never know...!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

So I had a chance to try it out, since I started a part-time job at a café. Surprisingly the lugs actually do fit in there, the issue is with the grouphead gasket, which has a kind of "lip" on the inner diameter, preventing the portafilter to seal tight.

It also appears that nobody set the expansion valve, as the coffee boiler manometer displays pressure up to 15 bar, which is quite high, the manual states this should never exceed 11 bar. The owner said she has called the service and they told her that it's OK...weird

But she got concerned about it and we are going to sort it out. Maybe a quick OT question - anybody knows how to adjust the expansion valve on la marzocco linea?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

When the expansion pressure goes up to 15, lift the drip tray off and turn the large cylindrical brass bit that is sticking into the drain box anticlockwise very slowly. You'll see the pressure reducing. Do it bit by bit.

As the brew boiler heats it may go back up, so adjust again if necessary so it maxes out at 12bar.

This may increase or decrease if you adjust the brew boiler temp so keep an eye on it if making adjustments.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

@funinacup, we got to try it today, the cylinder won't move at all, how much force should one apply? We managed to set the pump pressure for brewing and verify that the groups were bled.

Thank you for help!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Could be tight if it's not been adjusted in a while! See if it will move with a pair of grips. Probably just some crud.


----------

